# Moose hunt



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Good luck Rick...Wish i was going :-(


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Hopefully going next year so leave a bull or two so that I may get see one. Good luck and hope your arrow finds the boiler room in a big bull.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Good Luck Rick and Staff.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

We're leaving saturday morning camp swamp donkey will be setup sunday and we'll be hunting monday best of luck everyone !!!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Have a safe trip and we will talk to you when you get back.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep going with the wife this year I want to try and call a Bull in for her to shoot with her new compound bow.
good luck everyone and drive safe. 
Leaving for second week


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Good luck to all of you! I hope to go on a moose hunt one of these years.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

good luck guys


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Where are all you guys going and do you have tags? I'll be in wmu 38 with a bull tag.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

15A we have a bull tag as well


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

Tomorrow night WMU29. Can't wait till Saturday. Bull and Cow


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

18A Bull tag leave for Two Weeks Friday!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------

